# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  где взять вайн

## Stalker

киньте ссылку на вайн у меня линукс компакт 3.0

----------


## jeeju

http://www.winehq.org/site/download Я так понял у тебя Alt linux compact 3.0 ? Попробуй поставь пакет для дебиана
+ google в помощь

----------


## vinnit

а гугл  на что?

----------


## tihOnOff

> а гугл на что?


+1) в гугле те и вайн и майн и все все все...

----------


## str256

для альта

apt-get install wine из под рута

----------

